# Youth Pronghorn Success



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

It took some practice to get my younger daughter shooting well enough to take a pronghorn. My daughter is small (weighs 60lbs) and very recoil and noise shy with guns. I ended up doing a youth load for my 6x45(6mmx223 REM) with a 85gr sierra hpbt. I changed the scope and did a few mods to my gun to lighten it up so we could pack it around WY. We had her out many times in the past 3 months shooting in hunting situations shooting off of packs and tripods and she finally felt very comfortable with the gun and was shooting kill shots about 50% of the time at 200 yards at the range.

The antelope in this area have been hunted a lot and would run if we stopped the truck within 500 yards of them. We had to stalk ever buck we chased. After a couple stalks and a couple misses, we made a great stock on this buck bedded with 3 does, they had no idea we were there. When he stood and went broadside, she made a great shot at 310 yards on this buck. It ran off with the does but slowed down about 200 yards from where we shot it. We watched him for 30 minutes while he kept getting up and moving, before finally deciding to move to get into position for a finish shot, but he was expired when we walked over the ridge. She helped with the skinning, quartering, and did the backstraps all by herself. She also hauled all 4 quarters out by herself which weighed almost as much as she does.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So cool!!! I love these posts.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job - congrats on the success!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Great job but why carry out the lower leg and hooves, I've seen this with other post too.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome job by your daughter. Congrats


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Brookie said:


> Great job but why carry out the lower leg and hooves, I've seen this with other post too.


I just like to troll people online. JK, I keep them on to make the pack out as difficult as possible for my kids. I left the extra blades for my havalon in the truck and the one I was using had already done 2 antelope and was dull.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

well done, good shooting young lady, great job dad for getting her outdoors.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! Glad she could help with the caping process.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe the best post I’ve seen this fall on here. So cool.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

so awesome! congrats


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never heard of a 6x45. Cool!

Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Too cool! Hunting with kids is way fun.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Way too cool for words. Love this stuff.
Congratulations to the youngster.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Super cool, I have a 6 year old daughter and this make me excited for the future.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Raptorman said:


> Super cool, I have a 6 year old daughter and this make me excited for the future.


Hunting with daugther's is awesome. You see a goofiness to them you don't see at home.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Hunting with daugther's is awesome. You see a goofiness to them you don't see at home.


I can't wait. Most of the other aspects of having a teenage daughter scare the crap out of me, so this is fun to look forward to.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Raptorman said:


> I can't wait. Most of the other aspects of having a teenage daughter scare the crap out of me, so this is fun to look forward to.


Both boys and girls are a challenge as teenagers. Hunting and fishing is the one thing we can do together when we seem to agree on nothing else. I am fortunate my kids enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Raptorman said:


> I can't wait. Most of the other aspects of having a teenage daughter scare the crap out of me, so this is fun to look forward to.


They'll go toe to toe with their mom more, but they get over it quick.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!
I've always loved antelope hunts for kids.

Non stop action keeps their attention.

Still to this day, my oldest adult sons favorite hunt is pronghorn.


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

Awesome story and congrats on her success. I have a 6 year old that I can't wait to get her hunting. I don't see any pictures?


----------

